
YouTube is deleting videos on Nazi history as part of its hate speech crackdown - MagicPropmaker
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613644/youtube-is-deleting-videos-on-nazi-history-as-part-of-its-hate-speech-crackdown/
======
rasengan
The issue with censorship is that it becomes a slippery slope to the bottom.

Additionally, whether by mistake or design, what constitutes that which is to
be censored is subjective to the viewer.

Blanket, government or platform enforced censorship is not the answer.
Instead, it lays the foundations for a dystopian future where government and
platform controls the narrative.

~~~
plibither8
Exactly! Sometimes I want to listen to viewpoints of those propagating "hate
speech", or anything such that might be a candidate for censorship just to get
a sense of how much there is support for such ideology and the arguments they
are using to back their ideology so as to know what to say when countering it.

